# Whatcha cooking for Easter?



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It'll be a banner day up here at the lake house. Boat is in the water, furniture is on the deck and the cigars have been picked. 

But, what's being cooked?

I got a 15 pound Prime Rib Roast that will be herb crusted, roasted and served with Horseradish cream sauce

A 17 pound Turkey that I brined in water, apple juice, tarragon, thyme, sage, rosemary and garlic for the past 30 hours. I am going to smoke it over hickory and put Scotch, Dr. Pepper and Apple Juice in a spray bottle to spray the bird down to create a glaze on it while smoking.

The dough is proofing for the spinach bread and olive bread

Penne ala Vodka (mom's recipe)

And homemade Sangria and other sides to pig out on.

Homemade Cannoli, chocolate covered strawberries, cheesecake, brownies and fruit for dessert. And oh yes, many CC's to smoke in between.

What about you?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My mother-in-law is doing most of the cooking, but the leg of lamb is my domain. My wife and I also cooked all the Easter pies for the family yesterday. Easter pies are a pie with a simple pizza-like dough filled with egg, sausage, and cheese. 

Our total menu is the following:

Manicotti
Pasta and gravy
Leg of lamb
Ham
Easter pies
ANd lots of appetizers and drinks.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Putting a ham in the smoker in the early morning. Accompanying will be green bean casserole. candied yams, baked taters w/sour cream and chives, and fresh rolls. All followed by a mixed berry cobbler.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Fennel-Rubbed Pork Tenderloin with Roasted Fennel Wedges Recipe at Epicurious.com

with roasted fingerling potatoes, and asparagus


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy sh*t Scott, I'm not going to cook anything, I'm going to your place for dinner! :hungry:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Holy sh*t Scott, I'm not going to cook anything, I'm going to your place for dinner! :hungry:


Get here by 2 in the afternoon and I got a Diplomaticos # 2 from 07 with your name on it.

Dale (DSturg369), I can't wait to go to your house for dinner.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

scottw said:


> Get here by 2 in the afternoon and I got a Diplomaticos # 2 from 07 with your name on it.
> 
> Dale (DSturg369), I can't wait to go to your house for dinner.


Sweet! I'll call my pilot 8)


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Filet of Peeps

Cadbury Egg Omlettes

Fricasse of Chocolate Rabbit


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

The breads are done, we did: Black cured olive and garlic, spinach and white cheddar and chipolte and cheddar/monterey jack blend bread.

And the cigars have been selected:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

scottw said:


> Dale (DSturg369), I can't wait to go to your house for dinner.


The invite is always open. If your travels get you down this way just let me know and we'll make it happen! :tu


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Been smoking a ham since 03:00 (that's "A.M." for you civilian types), and took it off at 14:00 (2:00 P.M.). 

Y U M !!!

About to pop after eating wayyy too much and relaxing now with a cob full of Half & Half. I see a nap in my near future.

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

First Prime Rib came off and I lit up lunch, an ERdM Choix Supreme from 07. My daughter did the chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

delete


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

scottw said:


> First Prime Rib came off and I lit up lunch, an ERdM Choix Supreme from 07. My daughter did the chocolate covered strawberries.


The Rib looks great. Mine is coming out in the next 15 minutes - the smell is killing me. Simple meal, wine, standing Rib roast, red skin potatoes, rolls and steamed broccoli.

A good stick for post dinner.


----------



## CigarDisciple (Jul 12, 2009)

How about inch thick Rib Eye steaks on the grill, Potatoe Salad, Fruit Salad my daughter made, green bean cassarole, Cresant Rolls and for dessert Banana Puddin, Yum and for desert desert Trinidad Havana Reserve Torpedo.:smoke:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be grilling up a leg of lamb with a rosemary dijon marinade, and asparagus with hollandaise... I am so looking forward to this one.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Not cooking this year. Taking my wife and daughter out to a steak dinner and then a good Arturo Fuente Sun Grown for me. (Thanks Cajun)


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Mom cooked. :tu:

Roasted leg of lamb. Roasted potatoes. Mashed potatoes. English style Yorkshire pudding. Five different fresh vegetables. I fell into a food-induced coma after dinner but luckily woke up 1.5 hours later to come home and light up the post-dinner T-52 along with some green iced tea.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Smoked baby back ribs, corn on the cob. With baked beans and waffle cut french fries.......... you can tell I live in the south!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Here finally is the main event, I was too tired to post these last night but here is the smoked bird and the prime rib. Both were great and I'll tell you that I will never cook another turkey in the oven.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

scottw said:


> Here finally is the main event, I was too tired to post these last night but here is the smoked bird and the prime rib. Both were great and I'll tell you that I will never cook another turkey in the oven.


That's some good eating right there! Thanks for the drool pics


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

scottw said:


> Here finally is the main event, I was too tired to post these last night but here is the smoked bird and the prime rib. Both were great and I'll tell you that I will never cook another turkey in the oven.


I didn't know it was legal to roast gorilla feet..


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

seems to be very delicious ! ! !:cowboyic9:


----------

